# Annoyed with a doctor i saw..



## prettyssbbw (Jun 18, 2008)

I saw a new doctor lately because i couldn't get into my regular doctor. I was in there because i had a bladder and urinary tract infection and this makes the second in a 3 month time span so she said we need to get to the bottom of why you are having so many and she looked at me and said and i quote " A person in your shape does not need to be dealing with this as it could get bad" and all the while she was sneering at me. So me being with the attitude that i never take that kind of talk from a health care worker said WHAT do you mean by being in my kind of shape? She sat there sputtering and moving her arms as to make the shape of a fat person and i said just say it I AM FAT! She onto my last nerve! And then i said ya know it is to my understanding that thin women can have frequent uti/bladder infections as well. And i said are you trying to imply because i am fat that it is causing me to have these infections.And she sputtered more and said " well no but" and i said no buts! I just got up and left. I couldn't take her anymore. 
Good grief. I know what gave me the infections it is Frequent hot tub baths.. That i found out after i went to my regular doctor. LOL!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 18, 2008)

Good for you! You have hopefully made her think about what she says the next time a large person comes to her office.

Oh, and BTW, some people get frequent urinary tract infections from *wink wink* frequent other things that may occur, before, during, or after the hot tub.

And if I may, on that note of the infection, drink lots of water, drink 100% pure cranberry juice, urinate frequently and immediately after said hot tub trips. Also the good doctor may prescribe an antibiotic which should then get you to start eating some yogurt or taking the acidophilus pills or else something else will start to hurt.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm glad you stood up for yourself. I have had similar experiences. I once went to a doctor because i had a sinus infection. He talked to me for 45 minutes about my weight and all of 2 minutes looking into my nose to diagnose the sinus infection. Ugh. i wish i had the guts to stand up to him. It's a wonder why i have white coat syndrome! 

I used to suffer from frequent UTI's and waht bunny said is so true. I always keep cranberry juice on hand to ward off infections. I also cannot hold my need to pee in very long or it turns into an infection. I only get one every four or five years now as opposed to one every couple of months from back in the day.


----------



## Tracy (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry that you had to experience that situation but glad to hear that you stood up to her. Maybe next time she will think before she puts her foot in her mouth again.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 20, 2008)

prettyssbbw said:


> I saw a new doctor lately because i couldn't get into my regular doctor. I was in there because i had a bladder and urinary tract infection and this makes the second in a 3 month time span so she said we need to get to the bottom of why you are having so many and she looked at me and said and i quote " A person in your shape does not need to be dealing with this as it could get bad" and all the while she was sneering at me. So me being with the attitude that i never take that kind of talk from a health care worker said WHAT do you mean by being in my kind of shape? She sat there sputtering and moving her arms as to make the shape of a fat person and i said just say it I AM FAT! She onto my last nerve! And then i said ya know it is to my understanding that thin women can have frequent uti/bladder infections as well. And i said are you trying to imply because i am fat that it is causing me to have these infections.And she sputtered more and said " well no but" and i said no buts! I just got up and left. I couldn't take her anymore.
> Good grief. I know what gave me the infections it is Frequent hot tub baths.. That i found out after i went to my regular doctor. LOL!




I would take it one step further, and file a complaint with your clinic/provider. Clearly, she was out of line. Sorry that happened to you, but sounds like you dealt with it very well.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 20, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> I would take it one step further, and file a complaint with your clinic/provider. Clearly, she was out of line. Sorry that happened to you, but sounds like you dealt with it very well.



Good on you Pretty, these ignorant people will never learn unless we challenge them exactly as you did!

Like TraiJo has suggested, I too think you should file a complaint. Anyway, good luck with whatever you do, and hope your infection clears up soon.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh see, with the way she worded it I would have taken it the opposite way, like "you have enough to deal with - I want to take care of this for you so it won't get any worse"- but I wasn't there to see the sneering. 

But in any case, congrats on standing up for yourself. It's really important to do that. My rule is that my Dr is allowed to scold me for my weight during my yearly physical since it is part of their job and I actually wouldn't want to see a Dr that didn't at least mention it, but they are not allowed to bring up my weight if I go in for a sick visit..because flu and colds don't really have much to do with weight lol


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, that reminds me of when my gynecologist brought up my weight. She told me to stay away from things like french fries and pizza and to make sure I did plenty of walking. I thought that was funny because I'm fat, not stupid! I know how to not be fat if thats what I wanted!


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 21, 2008)

haha, once a medical Dr of mine asked if I wanted a referral to a psychologist to "figure out why" I am fat. I said "Well, I'm pretty sure it's the cheeseburgers and ice cream" haha, priceless.


----------

